# Steepest Pitch



## Johnskiismore (Jan 17, 2009)

What is the steepest pitch in a road that a cyclist has ridden?  This can be road or mountain bike.  Been wondering about this....


----------



## eatskisleep (Jan 17, 2009)

Probably anything near vertical for a split second...

It's really all perspective and for how long of a distance. My friend Justin for a split second on a steep pitch of a trail:


----------



## TheBEast (Jan 17, 2009)

eatskisleep said:


> Probably anything near vertical for a split second...
> 
> It's really all perspective and for how long of a distance. My friend Justin for a split second on a steep pitch of a trail:



Now that's a pretty cool pic!


----------



## bvibert (Jan 18, 2009)

What's really cool about that picture is that the lefty fork blends in with the roots so it looks like the front wheel is just floating there.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 18, 2009)

bvibert said:


> What's really cool about that picture is that the lefty fork blends in with the roots so it looks like the front wheel is just floating there.



When I first saw the picture I thought the wheel had come off!


----------



## abc (Feb 1, 2009)

Note to self: ALWAYS photograph a Cannadale rider from (his) right!!!


----------



## eatskisleep (Feb 1, 2009)

very true... I've never been a fan of the left just because of its looks...


----------

